# Lüftererfahrungen



## Uter (25. Juni 2010)

*Lüftererfahrungen*

Da ich schon oft gelesen hab, dass jemand einen passenden Lüfter sucht hab ich mir gedacht man könnte ja mal einen Thread eröfnnen, in dem jeder User seine lieblingslüfter vorstellen kann. 

Da ich denke, dass 120mm und 140mm die aktuellsten, beliebtesten und zukunftssichersten Formate sind würd ich es mal darauf beschränken. Außerdem würd ich vorschlagen, dass man nur Lüfter erwähnt, die man selbst auch als gut bezeichnen würde, da es sont zu unübersichtlich wird wenn jeder x-beliebiger Lüfter erwähnt wird.

Zusätzlich würd ich euch bitten einfach eure Erfahrungen aufzuschreiben und nicht unnötig zu diskutieren . Falls es unterschiedliche Erfahrungen geben sollte wird das u.U. als Serienstreuung negativ vermerkt.

Ach ja: Dies soll kein Roundup oder Review werden und solche auch nicht ersetzen (also z.b. wird wohl kaum jemand die lautstärke professionell messen) aber es soll diese ergänzen durch z.b. Serienstreuung und Lebenserwartung. 

Die Herstellerangaben und preise werden auch nicht vermerkt, da sie nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig sind bzw. sich zu oft ändern.


So dann geb ich mal ein Bsp.: 

Enermax Everest:
- gutes Lager (Geräusche bei mir nur aus max. 30 cm hörbar)
- bei 500rpm silenttauglich
- für 500rpm guter Luftdurchsatz 
- blaue Leds
- Temp.sensor
- durch Halorahmen vor allem für den blasenden Betrieb geeignet (egal ob durch einen Kühler/Radiator oder aus dem Gehäuse heraus)
- es liegen Entkoppler bei
- relativ geringer Regelbereich (500-1000)
- hohe lebensdauer

ps: für positive und negative Kritik bin ich natürlich offen


----------



## Uter (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

*120er Lüfter:*


Alpenföhn Wingboost:


Spoiler



- hohes Fördervolumen
- weiter Regelbereich
- gummierter Rahmen (vermindert Vibrationen)
 - viel Zubehör
- bei 1000 RPM gutes Verhältnis aus Lautstärke und Luftdurchsatz
- außergewöhnlicher Rahmen (dichtet bei Radiatoren nicht zu 100% ab)



Antec TriSpeed LED:


Spoiler



- keine Nebengeräusche
- hoher Luftdurchsatz
- 3 Pin auf 4 Pin Molexadapter
- über ein Adapterkabel 3 Geschwindigkeiten wählbar
- Kabel zu kurz, keine Steuerung über Lüftersteuerung möglich
- auf vollen Umdrehungen eher eine Turbine
- 3 LEDs Blau, Grün, Rot -> wirkt billig und zu bunt



Arctic Cooling F12: 


Spoiler



- guter Durchsatz
- leise (0,5 Sone)
- 6 Jahre Garantie
- besonderes Design
- extrem günstig (günstigster hier genannter Lüfter)



Be Quiet! Silent Wings:


Spoiler



- sehr leises Lager
- bei 7 V silent
- niedrige Anlaufspannung (3,5 Volt)
- guter Regelbereich
- PWM-Version lässt sich durch Spannung genauso gut regeln wie USC-Version
- gummierter Rahmen, integrierte Entkopplung
- nur eingeschränkt für Radiatoren geeignet (durch runden Rahmen)
- lange Lebensdauer



Coolink Swif2:


Spoiler



- hoher Luftdurchsatz
- sehr leiser, gutes Lager (nur Luftrauschen hörbar)
- beim 1201: 7V silent, 12 V hörbar
- Entkopplung liegt bei
- besondere Optik                  (UV-aktiv)



Enermax Apollish:


Spoiler



- Bei Bedarf hohe Leistung
- Leise
- Gutes Lager
- Wertige Optik (LEDs abschaltbar)
- Temperaturgeregelt (Sensor kann abgeschnitten werden und die Enden verdrillt, dann läuft er auf max. rpm aber man verleiert dadurch die Garantie)
- Ausreichendes Zubehör
- viele Farben
- sehr viele LEDs
- universell einsetzbar (bei sehr leisen Systemen am besten am CPU-Kühler)



Enermax Everest:


Spoiler



- gutes Lager (Geräusche bei mir nur aus max. 30 cm hörbar)
- bei 500rpm silenttauglich
- für 500rpm guter Luftdurchsatz 
- blaue LEDs (abschaltbar)
- Temperatursensor (Sensor kann abgeschnitten werden und die Enden verdrillt, dann läuft er  auf max. rpm aber man verleiert dadurch die Garantie)
- durch Halorahmen vor allem für den blasenden Betrieb geeignet (egal ob  durch einen Kühler/Radiator oder aus dem Gehäuse heraus)
- es liegen Entkoppler bei
- relativ geringer Regelbereich (500-1000)
- lange Lebensdauer



Enermax TB Silence:


Spoiler



- günstig
- gutes Verhältnis aus Fördervolumen und Lautstärke
- gute Optik
- keine Lagergeräusche
- niedrige Startspannung (<5V)
- gute Verarbeitung
 - Lieferumfang könnte größer sein (es werden nur Schrauben und ein 3-4pin Adapter mitgeliefert), ist beim günstigen Preis aber  vertretbar
- durch Halorahmen vor allem für den blasenden Betrieb geeignet (egal ob   durch einen Kühler/Radiator oder aus dem Gehäuse heraus)



Fractal-Design Silent Series:


Spoiler



- preiswert
- gesleevte Kabel
- beiliegende Gummientkoppler
- schlichtes Design
- wird dank max. 1000 U/min nicht laut
- somit für ungeregelten Betrieb geeignet
 - minimales Schleifen aus ca 10cm hörbar



Gelid Solutions Gamer Wing:


Spoiler



- PWM-Version ist preiswert für PWM-Lüfter (~13€), hat blaue LEDs, hat einen guten Regelbereich
- es liegen Entkoppler bei
- UV-aktiv
- bis ~1000rpm silent
- Impeller abnehmbar
- keine Nebengeräusche (Klappern o.Ä.)
- hoher Luftdurchsatz
 - bei 1800rpm logischerweise sehr laut



Gelid Solutions Silent Series:


Spoiler



- sehr günstig
- Entkoppler mitgeliefert
- geringe Anlaufspannung
- unter 1100 nur leichtes Luftrauschen
- keine Nebengeräusche (vertikal verbaut)
- bei 1500 rpm deutlich hörbar
- Luftdurchsatz dürfte höher sein
- EOL (?)



Noiseblocker BlackSilent:



Spoiler



- sehr gute Verarbeitungsqualität 
- laufruhig über den  gesamten Regelbereich
- bei 1000 U/min subjektiv lauter als  die BQ (minimales Brummen)
- Entkoppler liegen bei
- günstig
- extrem gleichmäßiger Regelbereich
- niederige Startspannung
- guter Luftdurchsatz
- sehr leise bis 1000 U/min, darüber minmales Brummen (subjektiv nicht störend)
- unter UV angenehm dezentes blauviolettes Leuchten
 - Entkoppler zu weich, neigen zum reissen



Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro:


Spoiler



- gutes Lager (siehe Multiframe)
- bis ~1200rpm nur Luftverwirbelungen zu hören, daher sehr leise
- guter Regelbereich
- es liegen normale Entkoppler und ein Gummirahmen bei (perfekt für Radiatoren)
- hohe Lebensdauer
- recht hoher Luftdurchsatz
- viel Zubehör u.a. gesleevte (Verlängerungs-)Kabel, Entkoppler usw.



Noiseblocker Multiframe:


Spoiler



- top Lager (fast lautlos)
- intigrierte Entkopplung (sehr gut bei billigen Gehäusen)
- durch Entkopplung nur bedingt kühler-/radiatortauglich (bei Kühlern passen nur Halterungen, die außen am Lüfter greifen, bei Radiatoren entweicht Luft)
- lange Lebensdauer
- lange Garantie
- müssen sich ein paar Stunden einlaufen ("Einschleifgeräusch")



Scthe Slip Stream:



Spoiler



- sehr kleine Narbe (kleiner Totpunkt bei Kühlern/Radiatoren)
- hoher Luftdurchsatz
- sehr günstig
- mäßiges Lager (bei mir ca. 50 cm hörbar)
- neigt bei Spannungsreduzierung zum Rattern
- bei hängendem Betrieb können Lagergeräusche auftreten
- Entkoppler sinnvoll
- sehr viele verschiedene Geschwindigkeitsvarianten 
- 800er Variante bei <12V silent, 1200er bei <9V, 1900er bei <5V
- gute Qualität/Verarbeitung
- Adapterkabel liegt bei
- universal einsetzbar



Scythe Slip Stream Slim: 


Spoiler



- sehr leise
- günstig
- viele Geschwindigkeitsvarianten
- gute Qualität/Verarbeitung
- Adapterkabel liegt bei
- wenig Luftdurchsatz/Druck
- nur 12mm hoch (sehr Platzsparend, u.U. schwer montierbar)
- auch in 100mm kaufbar


 
Scythe Ultra Kaze:


Spoiler



- günstig
- sehr hoher Luftdurchsatz/Druck (auch im unteren Drehzahlbereich)
- mäßige Lautstärke
- mäßige Lager
- 38mm dicke (Inkompatiblität)
- gut für Radiatoren/Kühler mit engem Lamellenabstand
- niedrige Anlaufspannung, weiter Regelbereich, lassen sich in einen sehr leisen Bereich regeln
- sehr hoher Stromverbrauch



Sharkoon Silent Eagle LED:


Spoiler



- bei 1000 RPM (12 Volt) mittlerer bis niedriger Durchsatz, keine  Nebengeräusche auszumachen
- bei 700-800 RPM (ca. 7 Volt) für mich nicht mehr warnehmbar, sehr  nebengeräuscharmes Lager, geringer Luftdurchsatz 
- bei 12 Volt helle, geregelt eine düstere Beleuchtung (schick !), durch  den geringen Luftdurchsatz und leisen Luftstrom optimal für  Silent-Systeme geeignet
- durchgeschliffener 3-zu-4 Pin Adapter und 4 Schrauben liegen bei



Xigmatek 120mm Orangeline PWM (bei Xigmatek CPU-Kühlern beiliegend):



Spoiler



- höhere Laufruhe als die"Normalen"
- leiser bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit
- PWM
- bei 12V deutlich hörbar
- weiße LEDs, besondere Optik



Yate Loon D12SL12:



Spoiler



- bei  mittlere Drehzahl sehr leise
- keine Lagerprobleme
- weniger  Luftdurchsatz als die NB und BQ
- bei höheren Drehzahlen dann ein  bisschen lästig und plötzliches (allerdings nur leichtes) Lagerspiel
- günstig
- Serienstreuung (?)


----------



## Uter (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

*140er Lüfter:


*Aerocool V14:


Spoiler



- bei 1000 RPM (12 Volt) recht hoher Luftdurchsatz, deutlich  hörbarer  Luftstrom, keine hörbaren Nebengeräusche (Luftrauschen ist  lauter)
- bei 700-800 RPM (ca. 7 Volt) mittlerer Luftdurchsatz, Luftstrom   hörbar, kaum warnehmbares Schleifen und Klackern (jede HDD ohne Dämmbox   ist lauter)
- hübsche blaue Beleuchtung
- durchgeschliffener 3-zu-4 Pin Adapter am Lüfterkabel angebracht, 4   Schrauben liegen bei
- als "Blue-Line" und "Black-Line" kaufbar



Be Quiet! Silent Wings:


Spoiler



- sehr leises Lager
- bei 7 V silent
- niedrige Anlaufspannung 
- guter Regelbereich
- gummierter Rahmen, integrierte Entkopplung
- nur eingeschränkt für Radiatoren geeignet (durch runden Rahmen)
- lange Lebensdauer



Noiseblocker BlackSilent:


Spoiler



- bei 800 RPM (beim XK1 12 Volt) mittlerer Luftdurchsatz, der Luftstrom und  leichtes Brummen  sind hörbar
- bei 600 RPM (beim XK1 7 Volt) entkoppelt keine Nebengeräusche zu hören,  niedriger Luftdurchsatz, besonders vertikal gut für Silent-Systeme  geeignet
- bis 500 RPM sehr unauffällig
- im gesamten Regelbereich keine Lagergeräusche zu hören
- gesleevte Kabel, 4 Schrauben liegen bei



Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro:


Spoiler



- sehen schick/edel aus
- Lüfterblätter erzeugen Eigengeräusche
- steckbare Kabel (verschiedene Längen)
- gesleevte Kabel 
- Entkopplungsrahmen liegt bei (perfekt für Radiatoren)
- bei 500 U/min noch leise zu hören
- bei 1000 U/min relativ laut (für NB)
- horizontale Ausrichtung liegt ihm mehr als die vertikale - er läuft  spürbar ruhiger (runder)



Phobya G14 Nano:



Spoiler



- bis 650 RPM sehr unauffällig
- gutes Lager
- guter Luftdurchsatz



Scythe Kaze Maru:


Spoiler



- bei 1200 RPM Luftrauschen hörbar
- gutes Lager
- viel Zubehör
- hoher Luftdurchsatz
- günstig                  
- EOL (durch Scythe Slip Stream 140mm ersetzt)





*Noch ein paar Reviews, Roundups und ähnliches:

*http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&rubrik=Hardware&id=439
http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&rubrik=Hardware&id=477
http://www.orthy.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5247
http://www.orthy.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5713%3Aivis-kleines-140mm-lr-roundup&catid=1001%3Atests&Itemid=57


----------



## Verminaard (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*



Uter schrieb:


> 120er Lüfter:
> Noiseblocker Multiframe:
> - top Lager (fast lautlos)
> - intigrierte Entkopplung (sehr gut bei billigen Gehäusen)
> - durch Entkopplung nur bedingt kühler-/radiatortauglich (bei Kühlern passen nur Halterungen, die außen am Lüfter greifen, bei Radiatoren entweicht Luft)



wenn ich da ergaenzen darf:
-lange Lebensdauer, lange Garantie
-haben anfangs ein "Einschleifgeraeusch" das nach einigen Stunden komplett weg ist


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Enermax Apollish:
- Bei Bedarf hohe Leistung
- Leise
- Gutes Lager
- Wertige Optik (LEDs abschaltbar)
- Temperaturgeregelt (ohne Garantieverlust nicht abschaltbar)
- Ausreichendes Zubehör
- Teuer


----------



## Uter (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

schon mal danke für die Infos 
wie gesagt den Preis lass ich erst mal raus (außer er sollte sehr groß/klein sein)


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Noiseblocker  BlackSilent Fan XK1 - 140mm 

- bei 800 RPM (12 Volt) mittlerer Luftdurchsatz, der Luftstrom und leichtes Brummen  sind hörbar
- bei 600 RPM (7 Volt) entkoppelt keine Nebengeräusche zu hören, niedriger Luftdurchsatz, besonders vertikal gut für Silent-Systeme geeignet
- im gesamten Regelbereich keine Lagergeräusche zu hören
- gesleevte Kabel, 4 Schrauben liegen bei


Aerocool V14 Blue-Line 

- bei 1000 RPM (12 Volt) recht hoher Luftdurchsatz, deutlich hörbarer Luftstrom, keine hörbaren Nebengeräusche (Luftrauschen ist lauter)
- bei 700-800 RPM (ca. 7 Volt) mittlerer Luftdurchsatz, Luftstrom hörbar, kaum warnehmbares Schleifen und Klackern (jede HDD ohne Dämmbox ist lauter )
- hübsche blaue Beleuchtung
- durchgeschliffener 3-zu-4 Pin Adapter am Lüfterkabel angebracht, 4 Schrauben liegen bei

Silent Eagle 1000 LED 120mm

- bei 1000 RPM (12 Volt) mittlerer bis niedriger Durchsatz, keine Nebengeräusche auszumachen
- bei 700-800 RPM (ca. 7 Volt) für mich nicht mehr warnehmbar, sehr nebengeräuscharmes Lager, geringer Luftdurchsatz 
- bei 12 Volt helle, geregelt eine düstere Beleuchtung (schick !), durch den geringen Luftdurchsatz und leisen Luftstrom optimal für Silent-Systeme geeignet
- durchgeschliffener 3-zu-4 Pin Adapter und 4 Schrauben liegen bei


----------



## DAEF13 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PL2

- gutes Lager (vom Multiframe?)
- bis ~1200rpm nur Luftverwirbelungen zu hören, daher sehr leise
- von 450-1400rpm regelbar
- es liegen normale Entkoppler und ein Gummirahmen bei
- hohe Lebensdauer
- recht hoher Luftdurchsatz
- viel Zubehör u.a. gesleevte (Verlängerungs-)Kabel, Entkoppler usw.


----------



## Uter (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

so habs dazu geschrieben 

hat sonst noch jemand Vorschläge? (mich persönlich würden z.B. die Silent Wings 140 oder die Silent Wings Pure noch sehr interessieren)


----------



## edinho11 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Coolink Swif2 1201
-ein sehr hoher Luftdurchsatz
-sehr leiser,guter Lager
-bei 7 V silent
-bei 12 V hörbar ( nur Luftwirbel )
-4 gummi Slicks für Entkopplung
-gute Optik


----------



## facehugger (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

hier noch einer: Arctic Cooling F12 PWM


bis zu 97m³/h
leise mit 0,5 Sone oder 24 dBA
6 Jahre Garantie
Design

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 PWM - 120mm


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Hiho - prinzipiell finde ich den Thread schon nützlich, allerdings verliert man mit wachsender Beteiligung ganz schnell die Übersicht.

Besser wäre es daher, wenn du auf der Startseite des Threads eine alphabetische Auflistung der Modelle anbieten und entsprechende Hinweise zu den Lüftern im Spoiler notieren würdest.

Was auch denkbar wäre ist eine Kreuztabelle in der du die Empfehlungen der Community durch "I" 's
abträgst, so erhält ein Neueinsteiger auf die schnelle einen Überblick über die Häufigkeit der verwendeten Lüfter und die jeweiligen Empfehlungen. (denkbar wären auch +/-)

Ich kann unter den von mir getesteten 120er Lüftern bedenkenlos die BQ Silent Wings empfehlen.
Sie überzeugen über den gesamten Regelbereich mit einer lautlosen bis geräuscharmen Kulisse, wobei ab rund 1000 U/min die Lüfter aufgrund von Luftverwirbelungen hörbar sind.
Was aber die Lagerqualität und Lautstärke angeht, habe ich bisher noch keine besseren in Händen gehalten.

Eine kleine Rangliste meinerseits:
1: Be Quiet Silent Wings (USC) - keine Beanstandung, außer der Tatsache, dass beim Einsatz am Radiator, bedingt durch die Bauform etwas Luft "daneben" geht.
2: Noiseblocker XL2 - sehr gute Verarbeitungsqualität, laufruhig über den gesamten Regelbereich, allerdings bei 1000 U/min subjektiv lauter als die BQ (minimales Brummen)
3: Yate Loon D12SL12 - waren bei mir als Radiatorlüfter im Einsatz, bei mittlere Drehzahl sehr leise, keine Lagerprobleme, allerdings weniger Luftdurchsatz als die NB und BQ, bei höheren Drehzahlen dann ein bisschen lästig und plötzliches (allerdings nur leichtes) Lagerspiel

Meiner Meinung nach bedingt als "Silentlüfter" einzusetzen sind:
1: Sämtliche Modelle von Xigmatek (ich möchte diese Marke keinesfalls schlecht reden, aber für meine Ohren waren bisher keine "silent") - zu dem ohnehin schon höheren Laufgeräusch gesellten sich noch Lagerschleifen bei horizontaler und vertikaler Montage und ein deutlich wahrnehmbares Klackern hinzu.
Festgestellt bei: XLF-F1253; XLF-F1254
2: Noiseblocker PK2 (140er) - macht ordentlich Luft, hat dafür aber auch keine Silentambitionen, die Lüfterblätter selbst erzeugen ein deutlich wahrnehmbares Eigengeräusch.
3: Xilence Lüfter mir roten LEDs - Lagerschleifen, gefühlte "Unwucht" des Lagers, generell eine hohe Lautstärke

MfG


----------



## Uter (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

danke für die Kritik 

alphabetisch hab ich die Lüfter schon angeordnet aber mal eine doofe Frage: wie mach ich einen Spoiler? mit [/spoiler] oder wie^^

zu den Yate Loons: sie sollen eine sehr hohe Serienstreuung und kurze Lebenserwartung haben kannst du das bestätigen?

bei den Xigmateks stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, bei den Noiseblockern hab ich jedoch gelesen, dass sie gedrosselt ziemlich leise sein können... naja mal schauen was die anderen User dazu sagen... 

die Idee mit dem + / - finde ich gut also wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr auch bei den genannten Lüfter zustimmen oder dagegen stimmen


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Also meine Yate Loon liefen 2 Jahre bei durchshcnittlich 6 Stunden Laufzeit täglich.
Als ich den Radiator mit Lüfter Anfang des Jahres verkauft habe liefen die noch ein paar Wochen, bevor der (Neu-)Besitzer sie gegen die Noiseblocker XL2 getauscht hat.
Zur Serienstreuung kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nur 3 Lüfter von Yate Loon besaß (darunter eben die 2 120er sowie ein D14 SL (140mm). Bei diesen 3 Lüftern hatten die konnte ich keine Störgeräusche ausmachen.

Die PK2 sind gedrosselt tatsächlich leise, allerdings geschah das erst bei rund 500U/min - dann schaufelt ein 140er Lüfter allerdings auch kaum noch Luft. Er wurde dann gegen einen Phobya G14 Nano getauscht, welcher um einiges dezenter zu Werke geht und ab 650 U/min schon nicht mehr störend auffällt.

Zum Thema spoiler:


Spoiler



[ spoiler ] Text im Spoiler [ / spoiler ]



Die Leerzeichen kannst du weglassen 

MfG


----------



## kero81 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Ich bin von den Alpenföhn Wingboost sehr begeistert.

- Drehzahl: 1.500 / 850 / 500 U/Min (12 / 7 / 5 V)
- Fördervolumen: 108,6 m³/h (12 V)
- Spannung: 5 - 13,2 V
- Startspannung: 5 V
- Anschluss: 4-Pin PWM
- gummierter Rahmen

Hab sie auf 1000U/min gedrosselt und sie sind jetzt schön leise aber fördern noch jede menge Luft!


----------



## Uter (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

so bin auf dem neusten Stand und alles ist in Spoilern 
den Phobya hab ich auch mal hinzugefügt... soll ich die 120mm Variante auch aufschreiben?


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*



Uter schrieb:


> so bin auf dem neusten Stand und alles ist in Spoilern
> den Phobya hab ich auch mal hinzugefügt... soll ich die 120mm Variante auch aufschreiben?



Besser nicht, da ich diese noch nicht testen konnte und mir deshalb auch kein Urteil darüber kein erlauben kann; er soll! aber ähnlich leise sein wie der NB Multiframe und der Gelid Wing 12 PL.
Wenn ich mal an die Lüfter komme, werde ich mich hier dazu nochmal äußern...

MfG


----------



## facehugger (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Das sieht doch schon viel besser aus


----------



## Uter (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

@ UnnerveD: afaik sind die Phobya und die Gelid baugleich...

@ facehugger: danke langsam wirds


----------



## relgeitz (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

zu Scythe Slip Stream 120mm: 

- sehr viele verschiedene Varianten von dB/RPM/m³h
- gute Qualität/Verarbeitung
- super Lieferumfang (Adapterkabel sind dabei)

zu Scythe Slim 120mm

- sehr leise
- günstig
- viele Varianten von dB/RPM/m³h
- gute Qualität/Verarbeitung
- super Lieferumfang (Adapterkabel sind dabei)
- kleine Nabe

zu Scythe Ultra Kaze 120mm kann ich erst Mitte der Woche was sagen, bestellt ist er schon


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Scythe Ultra Kaze:
Günstig (6Euro)
Sehr Hoher Luftdurchsatz
Mäßige Lautstärke
Mäßige Lager
Große Dicke, Inkompatibliität


----------



## edinho11 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm
-1200 rpm Luftrauschen hörbar, 7 V nicht getestet
-gutes Lager, viel zubehör
-hoher Luftdurchsatz
-günstig


----------



## Uter (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

so hab die neusten Lüfter... 

falls ein Mod vorbei kommt: Kann man zwischen 120 und 140 noch ein/zwei Posts einfügen? Langsam wirds unübersichtlich beim ändern...


----------



## edinho11 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

ein großes Dankeschön für deine Mühe Uter,
find ich echt klasse von dir.


----------



## Uter (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

kein Thema 

hat sonst noch wer Vorschläge? 
z.B. Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro 140?


----------



## UnnerveD (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*



> 2: Noiseblocker PK2 (140er) - macht ordentlich Luft, hat dafür aber auch keine Silentambitionen, die Lüfterblätter selbst erzeugen ein deutlich wahrnehmbares Eigengeräusch.


Ist also der BlackSilentPro PK2...

Ergänzen könnte man noch.
Sehen schick aus
gesleevte Kabel (wie afaik alle NB Lüfter)
bei 500 U/min noch leise zu hören
bei 1000 U/min relativ laut (für NB)
horizontale Ausrichtung liegt im mehr als die vertikale - er läuft spürbar ruhiger (runder)


----------



## Uter (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

ups da hab ich den PK mit dem XK verwechselt... naja habs geändert


----------



## UnnerveD (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*



> horizontale Ausrichtung liegt *im* mehr als die vertikale - er läuft spürbar ruhiger


kleiner fehler meinerseits - missing "h" 

mfg

Update: Ich habe noch etwas gefunden - zwar auf französisch, aber so wie ich finde eine äußerst gute Gegenüberstellung vieler 120mm Lüfter:
http://www.rexware.fr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1224&Itemid=2

Z.Bsp: Die Herstellerangaben des Luftdurchsatzes beim BQ Silent Wing wurden bei weitem übertroffen, was diesem Lüfter auch bei 5V noch zur Spitze der Luftförderer gehören lässt und das obwohl er dabei nicht mehr zu hören ist.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## Uter (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Wirklich sehr umfangreich! Danke dafür 

Leider bin ich des französischen nicht mächtig... naja die Diagramme versteht man ja auch so


----------



## UnnerveD (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Habe noch etwas gefunden 

Technic3D Review: Kühlungen: be quiet! Silent Wings USC und Pure Serie - Seite 5: Fazit

Zwar wurden hier in dem Test speziell nur die BQ SW getestet, allerdings ist die Punktevergabe ausführlich genug, um das Fazit nachzuvollziehen.

Wenngleich die untere Grafik längst nicht komplett ist, so sieht man trotzdem, dass es keinen Lüfter gibt (über alle Lüftergrößen hinweg), der angesichts der Leistung / Lautstärke / des Preises mit den Silent Wings konkurrieren kann.

MfG


----------



## Uter (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Die SW haben ja wirklich in jedem Test überzeugt^^ Das ganze bringt mich auf die Idee, dass man vielleicht auch noch ein paar Reviews und Roundups verlinken könnte...


----------



## meratheus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

be quiet Silent Wings USC sehr gut für Lüftersteuerungen geeignet (low 3.5 initial voltage 3-Pin)

Slip Stream sehr guter Luftdurchsatz jedoch ist das Lager von mäßiger Qualität. Mit Spannungsreduzierung ist ein eindeutiges Rattern zu vernehmen.
Bei 12V ist bis zum Modell 800 die Bezeichnung Silent zutreffend. Der 1200´er ist nur bei 9V noch silent, hat dafür aber noch einen enormen spürbaren Luftdurchsatz.


----------



## meratheus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1 140x140x25mm: schwarz glänzend>>> gehobene/edle Optik


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*



Uter schrieb:


> Die SW haben ja wirklich in jedem Test überzeugt^^ Das ganze bringt mich auf die Idee, dass man vielleicht auch noch ein paar Reviews und Roundups verlinken könnte...



Das sollten wir (du) tun


----------



## Uter (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Ich hab ja schon 4 ... stehen aus Platzgründen unter den 140er Lüftern.


----------



## fuSi0n (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Gelid Solutions Silent Series 120mm PWM
+ günstig ->6 Euro
+ mit 4 Gummihalterungen geliefert
+ geringe Anlaufspannung
+ unter 1100 nur leichtes Luftrauschen
+ keine Nebengeräusche (vertikal verbaut)

- bei 1500 rpm deutlich hörbar
- Luftdurchsatz dürfte höher sein


----------



## porsche7373 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

GELID Solutions Gamer Wing 12 PL blue (120mm PWM)

-Preiswert für PWM-Lüfter (~13€)
-Mit Entkopplern
-PWM-Regelung
-LED-Beleuchtung
-Bis ~1000rpm durchaus Silent
-Impeller abnehmbar
-keine Nebengeräusche (Klappern o.Ä.)
-hoher Luftdurchsatz

Aber:
bei maximaler Drehzahl (1800rpm) logischerweise sehr laut.


----------



## speedymike (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

*scythe slipstream:*

positiv:
preis
laufruhig
guter luftdurchsatz

negativ:
lagergeräusche bei hängendem betrieb

*enermax tb silence 120mm*

positiv:
preis
fördervolumen - lautstärke
optik
keine lagergeräusche
starten locker bei 5v
verarbeitung

negativ
lieferumfang (schrauben, 3-4pin adapter, beim günstigen preis aber vertretbar)

*be quiet usc silent wings 140mm*

postiv 
alles (zu den lüftern wurde glaub ich schon alles gesagt was man sagen kann)

negativ
nix


----------



## Uter (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*



speedymike schrieb:


> *be quiet usc silent wings 140mm*
> 
> postiv
> alles (zu den lüftern wurde glaub ich schon alles gesagt was man sagen kann)
> ...



Zu den 140er Silent Wings wurde noch gar nichts gesagt 
Ich versteh das mal so, dass sich alle Eigenschaften des 120ers auf den 140er übertragen lassen. Lieg ich damit richtig? Wenn nein welche Eigenschaften unterscheiden sich von den 120ern?

PS: Die anderen Ergänzungen hab ich gemacht, danke dafür


----------



## speedymike (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

ja, du kannst im prinzip alle positiven eigenschaften der be quiet silent wings auch auf das 140mm modell übertragen. ich finde nur dass man den 140ger ein wenig (ca 10v) runterregeln sollte. auf 12v ist er sicher leise, aber nicht unbedingt megasilent.


----------



## UnnerveD (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*



speedymike schrieb:


> ja, du kannst im prinzip alle positiven eigenschaften der be quiet silent wings auch auf das 140mm modell übertragen. ich finde nur dass man den 140ger ein wenig (ca 10v) runterregeln sollte. auf 12v ist er sicher leise, aber nicht unbedingt megasilent.



Auf 12V sind auch die 120er nicht "megasilent" - aber was willst du machen - der Luft sagen sie soll gefälligst schnell aber auch leise aus dem Gehäuse raus? 
Das ist eín etwa wie bei einem Brand, wenn Massen das Gebäude verlassen,  aber nur auf Zehenspitzen laufen sollen 

Die Lüfter befördern ja auch eine Menge Luft nach draußen - ich habe letztens eine Review gesehen, in der der von BQ angegebene Luftdurchsatz um Längen übertroffen wurde - was natürlich die Geräusche der Luftverwirbelung erklärt...

MfG


----------



## Stricherstrich (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Ich hab eine Frage zum Arctic Cooling F12.
Wie soll ich den einbauen?Schrauben sind dabei aber die Lüfter haben kein gewinde!Und es kann ja nicht sein dass,das nur durch gewalt funktioniert!


----------



## speedymike (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

von vorne dagegendrücken, und von hinten kommen die schrauben rein! wo willst du den lüfter einbauen?

zurück zum thema:
*nanoxia fx 09 - 92mm - 1400rpm*
pro:
leise
keine lagergeräusche
schön gesleevtes kabel
recht günstig 

contra:
nix

*revoltec dark green 120mm*
pro:
optik
günstig

contra:
lager macht gleich mal lärm (egal ob 120mm oder 80mm)

*coolink 92x92 SWIF-921B *
pro:
leise
fördermenge
optik
"gesleevtes" kabel (unerhitzer schrumpfschlauch)

kontra:
fängt nach ca 6 monaten an zu brummen (bei drei modellen dieser reihe so gewesen)


----------



## Uter (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

@ Stricherstrich:

Es ist normal, dass sich die Schrauben etwas in den Rahmen einschneiden müssen (sonst würden sie ja nicht halten). Ich würde zur Befestigung sowas Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück nutzen.


@ speedymike:

Lassen sich die Eigenschaften der 92er auch auf 120er und oder 140er übertragen? Wenn nicht lass ich sie vorerst raus, da es hier um diese beiden Größen geht. 
Zum Revoltec: Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Lüfter sich nur durch seine Optik auszeichnet? (er ist bei Caseking ein € teurer als ein Xigmatek)

Trotzdem danke für die Beiträge


----------



## fuSi0n (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Sharkoon Silent Eagle SE 80mm

pro:
- sehr guter Lieferumfang: Gummientkoppler, adaptives Kabelsystem mit 7V,9V,12V Adapter + PWM Adapter
- weiße Rotorblätter leicht UV-aktiv
- keine Vibrationen
- sehr guter Regelbereich

contra:
- geringer Luftdurchsatz!
- 12V hörbar
- für die Leistung zu teuer

Antec TriSpeed LED 120mm

pro:
- keine Nebengeräusche
- hoher Luftdurchsatz
- zwar über ein adapterkabel 3 Geschwindigkeiten wählbar, aber...
- 3Pin auf 4Pin Molexadapter

contra:
... Kabel zu kurz, keine Steuerung über Lüftersteuerung möglich
- auf vollen Umdrehungen eher eine Turbine
- 3 LEDs Blau, Grün, Rot --> wirkt billig und zu bunt.


----------



## thedetonator (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

*Fractal-Design Silent Series 120mm*

*PRO:*

-sehr preiswert
-gesleevte Kabel
-beiliegende Gummientkoppler
-schlichtes Design
-wird dank max. 1000 U/min nicht laut
-somit für ungeregelten Betrieb geeignet

*CONTRA*

-minimales Schleifen aus ca 10cm hörbar

*Xigmatek 120mm Orangeline PWM *(bei Xigmatek CPU-Kühlern beiliegend)

*PRO*

-Höhere Laufruhe als die"Normalen"
-leiser bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit
-PWM

*CONTRA *

-bei 12V deutlich hörbar


----------



## Uter (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Da einige 80er und oder 92er Lüfter genannt haben stellt sich nun die Frage ob ich auf diese Größen erweitern soll ode nicht. Was sagt ihr dazu? Falls ja bräuchte ich noch 2 Posts (falls das zufällig ein Moderator lesen sollte). Falls nein bitte ich darum nur noch 120er und 140er Lüfter zu nennen.


----------



## Uter (24. August 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Hat niemand eine Meinung dazu oder noch Erfahrungen?


----------



## fuSi0n (25. August 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Die größen verschwinden mehr und mehr vom Markt ich weiß nicht ob sich das wirklich lohnt. Wobei in älteren Towern noch die 80er und 92er Option besteht.

Noiseblocker Blacksilent XL2 Rev.3

pro:

-günstig
-extrem gleichmäßiger Regelbereich
-sehr niederige Startspannung
-deutlich spürbarer Luftzug
-lautlos bis 1000 rpm darüber minmales brummen, nicht störend! (subjetiv)
-unter UV angenehm blauviolettes dezentes Leuchten

contra:
-entkoppler zu weich, der Erste ist mir gleich abgerissen
-


----------



## VVeisserRabe (25. August 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

zu den Scythe Ultra Kaze (3000)
sollte man dazusagen dass sie sich auch ins kaum höhrbare drosseln lassen und dann noch immer gut fördern,
aber sie sind bei 12V extrem laut und brauchen 7,2W bei 12V
anlaufspannung liegt bei meinen bei ~2,9V
zwischen 4V und 5V kaum höhrbar +guter luftdurchsatz


----------



## Uter (30. August 2010)

*AW: Lüftererfahrungen*

Es hat etwas gedauert aber jetzt bin ich wieder auf dem neusten Stand.


----------

